# Fedora 64 bit nvidia drivers



## harmax (Sep 15, 2008)

I use Fedora 64 bit on my compaq lappy...AMD 64 bit turion......2.5 gb ram and an nvidia go card...

I am trying to install the nvidia drivers using the command yum -y install kmod-nvidia; and I agetting hte following errors


```
[root@dhcppc0 harish]# yum install kmod-nvidia
Loaded plugins: refresh-packagekit
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
Resolving Dependencies
--> Running transaction check
---> Package kmod-nvidia.x86_64 0:173.14.12-3.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 = 173.14.12-3.lvn9 for package: kmod-nvidia
--> Running transaction check
---> Package kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64.x86_64 0:173.14.12-3.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: kernel-uname-r = 2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 for package: kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64
--> Processing Dependency: nvidia-kmod-common >= 173.14.12 for package: kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64
--> Running transaction check
---> Package xorg-x11-drv-nvidia.x86_64 0:173.14.12-1.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: xorg-x11-drv-nvidia-libs = 173.14.12-1.lvn9 for package: xorg-x11-drv-nvidia
--> Processing Dependency: livna-config-display for package: xorg-x11-drv-nvidia
--> Processing Dependency: /usr/lib64/nvidia/libGL.so.173.14.12 for package: xorg-x11-drv-nvidia
--> Processing Dependency: livna-config-display for package: xorg-x11-drv-nvidia
---> Package kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64.x86_64 0:173.14.12-3.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: kernel-uname-r = 2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 for package: kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64
--> Running transaction check
---> Package kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64.x86_64 0:173.14.12-3.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Processing Dependency: kernel-uname-r = 2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 for package: kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64
---> Package xorg-x11-drv-nvidia-libs.x86_64 0:173.14.12-1.lvn9 set to be updated
---> Package livna-config-display.noarch 0:0.0.20-1.lvn9 set to be updated
--> Finished Dependency Resolution
kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64-173.14.12-3.lvn9.x86_64 from livna has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: kernel-uname-r = 2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 is needed by package kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64-173.14.12-3.lvn9.x86_64 (livna)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel-uname-r = 2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64 is needed by package kmod-nvidia-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64-173.14.12-3.lvn9.x86_64 (livna)
```

tried looking up the existing solutions on internet and was adviced to install the Kernel-devel package...installed it and still getting the same ol errors.


```
[root@dhcppc0 harish]# yum list kernel*
Loaded plugins: refresh-packagekit
Installed Packages
kernel.x86_64                            2.6.25-14.fc9          installed       
kernel-devel.x86_64                      2.6.26.3-29.fc9        installed       
kerneloops.x86_64                        0.10-11.fc9            installed       
Available Packages
kernel.x86_64                            2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-debug.x86_64                      2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-debug-devel.x86_64                2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-devel.x86_64                      2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-doc.noarch                        2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-headers.x86_64                    2.6.26.3-29.fc9        updates-newkey  
kernel-xen.x86_64                        2.6.25.3-2.fc9         updates-newkey  
kernel-xen-2.6-doc.noarch                2.6.25.3-2.fc9         updates-newkey  
kernel-xen-devel.x86_64                  2.6.25.3-2.fc9         updates-newkey  
kerneloops.x86_64                        0.11-1.fc9             updates-newkey
```


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2008)

possible solutions :
1. 'yum clean all; yum install kmod-nvidia'
2. U may try to install an earlier version of kmod-nvidia that corresponds to '2.6.25-14.fc9'
3. Try updating first. ' yum update kernel* ', n then try.
4. U may manually install kernel-2.6.25.14-108.fc9.x86_64.rpm n then give a try.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 16, 2008)

And you can also drop a line in #fedora on IRC if nothing works.


----------

